# worried, 5 weeks and brown discharge



## amapola

I found out I am pregnant on sunday, it was a surprise because I had had brown discharge, like every month before my period, the wednesday and thursday before and then nothing so I did a test on sunday and was :bfp: 
The happinest didnt last long because in the afternoon I had a little brown again when I wipped. monday was a bit more and yesterday and today quite a bit. it's just when I clean myself it doesnt go on my panties.I did another test on monday and tuesday to be sure and they where positive the line really dark.
I went to my gp yesterday, she says we just have to wait and see, I can mc or not, just wait. :cry: she said if my breast are tender is a good sign.
I have read on the internet about this and I see it's very common but sometimes ends in mc sometime goes on to a healthy pregnancy. 
I just would like to know how long this can last. I am a bit confused about 'old blood', does anyone know where this blood come from and how much is in there to come out! do you think it can still go to red blood period like, meaning mc ,after 3 days of brown?


----------



## claire roach

sorry hun it really is just a waiting game, some have bleeding and its fine and for some its the 1st sign of m/c
hope it all works out 4 you
x


----------



## lillysmum

its one of these things where the only thing you can do is try not to stress out too much and wait and the thing you can't help to do is stress out and even though it's so tough to wait.

Wishing you well, I hope its a sticky BFP for you.


----------



## NickyT75

Hope everything is ok for you hun xx


----------



## amapola

thanks for your support girls. I suppose I just have to wait and see. I'm a bit happier, the spotting is not as much now the last two times I've been to the loo. I have my fingers crossed it will stop soon


----------



## Frankie

Well around week 5 and 6 I had brown blood like on my tissue sorry if TMI 

saw my little baby at week 7 so ive put it down to he or she embedding itself inside me 

Hope all is well for you x


----------



## niknaknat

hey chick, try not to worry too much :hugs:
I had a stress about this myself a week or so ago but I went for a scan yesterday and everything was fine xxxxxxxx


----------



## Vickie

:hug: Glad the spotting has eased for you. Sometimes you can get brown blood/old blood around the time you expect your period. And unfortunately spotting is quite common in first trimester.........and can mean nothing or it can mean something. The good thing is you haven't been having any cramping and no red blood. :hugs:


----------



## dizzy65

sorry to hear that, i dont no what to say what could bevup . . . :hugs:


----------



## Sovereign

Aww, unfortunatley you'll just have to wait and see which is horrible I know. I had lots of brown blood and even red dripping blood between 6 and 8 weeks - been for my 12 week scan today and LO was bouncing and dancing about and everything is fine!!!! Hopefully it will just be implantation bleeding. Fingers crossed, i'm sure you'll be fine :hug:


----------



## kiwimama

I had brown bleeding lasting for about 2 weeks very early in my pregnancy. 3 months later and I'm still pregnant, so try not to worry too much. Brown blood is aparently old blood. When I had a mc 3 yrs ago, bleeding was very heavy, bright red. Then cramping a few days later - very different to the bleeding i have experienced this time. I think worrying is just something mummies have to do!! Good luck!


----------



## didda

Fingers crossed it's implantation! I had bleeding at 6 weeks, brown blood, and I'm 23 weeks now! Good luck and I hope everything is ok! Thinking of you, but all you can do is try not to worry (easier said than done!) and try to relax and put your feet up! xxx


----------



## elm

:hugs: everywhere I've read it's ok if it's brown, if it goes red and has clots there could be a problem. I have heard of people having periods through pregnancy though so try not let anything panic you too much (I'm terrible and don't take my own advice at all!!!).

Hope everything's ok xxx

:hug:


----------



## inkdchick

amapola said:


> I found out I am pregnant on sunday, it was a surprise because I had had brown discharge, like every month before my period, the wednesday and thursday before and then nothing so I did a test on sunday and was :bfp:
> The happinest didnt last long because in the afternoon I had a little brown again when I wipped. monday was a bit more and yesterday and today quite a bit. it's just when I clean myself it doesnt go on my panties.I did another test on monday and tuesday to be sure and they where positive the line really dark.
> I went to my gp yesterday, she says we just have to wait and see, I can mc or not, just wait. :cry: she said if my breast are tender is a good sign.
> I have read on the internet about this and I see it's very common but sometimes ends in mc sometime goes on to a healthy pregnancy.
> I just would like to know how long this can last. I am a bit confused about 'old blood', does anyone know where this blood come from and how much is in there to come out! do you think it can still go to red blood period like, meaning mc ,after 3 days of brown?

Sorry about asking you but im glad all worked out the right way. I have had brown peachy yellowy spotting twice in the last few days and you give me hope that this could be a good sign for us as we are older ( me 43 and Oh 46) we didnt want to try much longer before its too late but if this is implantation/imbedding then i am excited and pensive to find out. I have sore boobs too and headaches, constipation, tired, but am really scared too and know how you felt. I have had no blood ! i am normally cd24 and i am cd22 today, did a test yesterday and it was N so am going to leave it for a few more days and see . Thank you for reading , good luck with the delivery x:hugs:


----------



## jbabywish

Hi ladies.. this is like ages later but i am in the same situation. week 5 and spotting so that my pant gets wet! all brown. Please let me know if this is normal thanks.


----------



## russianbeauty

So, did you found out whats going on?
I have very dark brown discharge / spotting and I am 5 weeks today. I couldnt sit and wait anymore and went to have blood drawn for hcg level to see whats happening


----------



## russianbeauty

jbabywish said:


> Hi ladies.. this is like ages later but i am in the same situation. week 5 and spotting so that my pant gets wet! all brown. Please let me know if this is normal thanks.

From what i read online whole last week while was very tired and scared it could be:
1. normal 
2. sign of miscarriage
3. sign of ectopic pregnancy
you still get positive urine test, but only blood test will rule out ectopic pregnancy. miscarrage - if you have it - there is no way to mistake it - very heavy blood with clots and cramps and pain and soaking pads. but if brown just a sign - you may test hcg levels and see how hcg levels grow within two days. shows if pregnancy developing ok.
So I had a test today and will take another one friday to check how it is developing. 
What did you find out?


----------



## BabyHill

Try not to worry hun, I had it between about 5-8 weeks, many of us do but do call your doctor and maybe even get a telephone appointment to ease your mind. I read similar things but we can worry about a million things, just try to relax and take it day by day x


----------



## russianbeauty

So, ok. It had been going on for a week, the brown discharge and I was freaking out, but it stopped yesterday and this morning I got results of my blood test - 6777 HCG - normal for 5 weeks. I will do another one on Friday to see how HCG is doing. Test cost 45 dollars each. no doctor required. great because I hate my doctor and not sure if I should find another one....


----------



## russianbeauty

So I feel much better now


----------



## Praying4O

I had dark brown bleeding at 7 weeks. I had A LOT too and our baby boy is huge and happy now at almost 20 weeks


----------



## russianbeauty

doctor said its fine, i saw a heartbeat, normal pregnancy... happy


----------



## Jo_Ann

Hi All;

I took a test last weekend and it was positive, To calculate, I am 5weeks 3 days as of today, I am just starting my OBGYN and Midwife Appointments and have an appointment this afternoon to take another test and blood work to check hormone levels.

I have had brown discharge, with some stingy bits, for a couple of days, I have tried not to let it worry me. I have a terrible cold so I worried that had affect on my pregnancy.

This morning, I went to the washroom and it was pretty redish, not bright red or fresh blood, kind of like the end of your period/ older blood. I freaked out. I am really reassured by your posts, and I know I am prepared for whatever may happen. I am hanging in there until my appointment this afternoon and hope to god that everything is OK. It's my first pregnancy, so this is pretty scarey, I will certainly follow up and thank you all for posting your experiences with this too!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## elm

Hope everything is ok Jo :hugs:


----------

